# how they did this labeling ?



## coolman775 (Jan 21, 2007)

hello everyone ..

please look at this hereitself.com/why

link and see the picture of the t-shirt .. and tell me please how they did it .. ?

1- how they did the non-irritant printed tab ?

2- how they did the fabric ITSELF label on bottom hem ?

3- my last question , by any chance do you know where the whole sale that sells that type of t-shirt , because it's really nice and soft in deed .???

thank you so much everyone ..


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Easy to do with a quick sublimation/chromablast process, especially on white shirts. I do my own tagless shirts with custom logos.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

coolman775 said:


> 1- how they did the non-irritant printed tab ?


Judging by the wrinkling it looks like a heat transfer (hard to be sure with all the generalised wrinkling), but it could be that or a screen print or dye sublimation or DTG. Anything that can decorate the front of the shirt can decorate the label of the shirt really.



coolman775 said:


> 2- how they did the fabric ITSELF label on bottom hem ?


Woven label like you'd normally see in the neck of a shirt, no big deal.



coolman775 said:


> by any chance do you know where the whole sale that sells that type of t-shirt , because it's really nice and soft in deed .???


They claim they're not a pre-made blank, so if that's true you wouldn't be able to buy them from a wholesaler, you'd need to have them custom made.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

The neck label can be a simple plastisol heat transfer or a pad print. Probably plastisol.

The best way to do the hem label is to order woven labels that are heat applied---no need to go through the specialized hassle of sewing that on.


----------

